# LaTeX - Absatz / Titleformat-Problem



## du ciel (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe ein Problem mit LaTeX: ich verwende eine Vorlage, welche die Titel (Kapitel 1 ... usw.) formatiert, so dass am Ende folgendes rauskommt:

Kapitel 1
---------------------------- Strich
Einleitung
---------------------------- Strich

Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich mit aktivierter Absatzfreizeile (parskip) die Titelformatierung zerstöre, denn der eingestellte parskip-Abstand vergrößert leider auch den Abstand zwischen der ersten Linie und dem Titelname, Ergebnis:

Kapitel 1
---------------------------- Strich

Einleitung
---------------------------- Strich

Weiß vielleicht jemand, welche Stelle ich an folgendem Stückchen Quelltext ändern muss, damit der parskip-Abstand im Titel nicht wirkt?


```
\titleformat{\chapter}[display]	                        	% {command}[shape]
  {\usekomafont{chapter}\Large \color{black}}		% format
  {label \LARGE\MakeUppercase{\chaptertitlename} \Huge \thechapter \filright}
  {1pt}							% sep (from chapternumber)
  {\titlerule \vspace{0.9pc} \filright \color{sectioncolor}}   	% {before}[after] (before chaptertitle and after)
  [\color{black} \vspace{0.9pc} \filright {\titlerule}]
```


Wäre wirklich dankbar, wenn jemand weiter weiß,

Grüße,
du ciel


----------



## du ciel (8. Juni 2008)

... also falls wer dasselbe problem hat, den vorletzten vspace einfach löschen und den letzten anpassen.

... ist nicht die schönste lösung aber man kommt zum ziel


du ciel


----------



## eXasperation (27. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit der Formatierung der Überschrift... Ich versuche ebenfalls mit \titleformat mein \chapter zu formatieren. Das Problem ist, dass ich immer das hier bekomm:

1. Kapitel

Einführung

Aber ich möchte das hier haben:

1 Einführung

Wie genau muss ich meinen Code verändern, dass direkt vor der Kapitelbezeichnung die Kapitel-Nr. auftaucht?

Das hier ist mein bisheriger Code:


```
\titleformat{\chapter}[display]
  {\usekomafont{chapter}\bf\Large \color{black}}  % format
  {}%---------------------------------------------% label
  {10pt}
  {\vspace{0mm} \filright}
  [\vspace{0mm} \filright]
 
\titlespacing*{\chapter}
{0pt}
{0pt}
{0pt}
```

Wenn ich \thechapter in die geschweifte Klammer nach "\usekomafont" einfüge, hab ich ne Fehlermeldung... "font of element '0chapter' can't be used."


----------



## Navy (27. Oktober 2008)

Bitte poste doch auch ein Minimalbeispiel, damit direkt darauf eingegangen werden kann und um zu sehen, welche Dokumentenklasse Du verwendest. (http://www.minimalbeispiel.de/mini.html)


----------



## eXasperation (27. Oktober 2008)

Okay, das hier ist meine "header" Datei (bzw ein Auszug daraus, das wichtigste ist drin):


```
\documentclass[pdftex,a4paper,twoside,headsepline,footsepline]{scrreprt}

\usepackage{ngerman}
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
\usepackage{graphicx}
\usepackage{graphicxsp}
\usepackage{fancyvrb}
\usepackage{scrpage2}
\usepackage[babel,german=quotes]{csquotes}
\usepackage{geometry}
\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage{xcolor}

\setcounter{chapter}{1}

% ------- Überschrift Einstellung -------

\usepackage{titlesec} 

\titleformat{\chapter}[display]
  {\usekomafont{chapter}\bf\Large \color{black}}  % format
  {}%---------------------------------------------% label
  {10pt}
  {\vspace{0mm} \filright}
  [\vspace{0mm} \filright]
 
\titlespacing*{\chapter}
{0pt}
{0pt}
{0pt}

% ---------------------------------------

% Helvetica wird zu Standardschrift im Dokument
\usepackage{helvet}
\renewcommand{\familydefault}{\sfdefault}

% Hier wird festgelegt, wieweit neue Absätze eingerückt werden
\setlength{\parindent}{0pt}
\setlength{\parskip}{5pt}
```

Im Hauptdokument sieht das dann so aus: 


```
%Globale Einstellungen laden
\input{kapitel/header}

% Hier beginnt das eigentliche Dokument
\begin{document}

% Titelseite einbinden
\input {kapitel/titelseite}

% Inhaltsverzeichnis generieren
\tableofcontents

\leftskip=4cm

\newpage

% Die Kapitel einbinden
\input{kapitel/einfuehrung}
\input{kapitel/programmaufbau}

\end{document}
```


----------



## Navy (27. Oktober 2008)

Binde mal bitte das Paket "titlesec" ein (Vermutung, ungetestet)


----------



## eXasperation (27. Oktober 2008)

Bei genauem Durchlesen wäre dir aufgefallen, dass ich es bereits eingebunden habe 
Habe es nicht bei den restlichen Packages, sondern an der Stelle, an der ich die Kapitelüberschrift definiere eingebunden


----------



## Navy (27. Oktober 2008)

Folgendes arbeitet wunderbar:


```
\documentclass[pdftex,a4paper,twoside,headsepline,footsepline, german]{scrreprt}

\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}
\usepackage{scrpage2}
\usepackage{titlesec} 
\usepackage{helvet}
\renewcommand{\familydefault}{\sfdefault}

% ------- Überschrift Einstellung -------
\titleformat{\thechapter}[display]
  {\usekomafont{chapter}\bf\Large \color{black}}  % format
  {}%---------------------------------------------% label
  {10pt}
  {\vspace{0mm} \filright}
  [\vspace{0mm} \filright]
 
\titlespacing*{\chapter}
{0pt}{0pt}{0pt}[0pt]

% Hier wird festgelegt, wieweit neue Absätze eingerückt werden
\setlength{\parindent}{0pt}
\setlength{\parskip}{5pt}
%Globale Einstellungen laden

% Hier beginnt das eigentliche Dokument
\begin{document}
\tableofcontents
\leftskip=4cm
\chapter{test}

\end{document}
```

3. Fragen:
- Wozu benutzt Du "geometry"? Der Satzspiegel wird durch Koma doch schon entsprechend gut gesetzt
- Was soll das "Leftskip"? (bzw. was möchtest Du damit erreichen?)
- Serifenlose Schrift in längeren Dokumenten ist sehr unschön. Willst Du oder musst Du das machen?


----------



## eXasperation (27. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank so funktionierts!

Zu deinen Fragen:



Geometry benutze ich um die Seitenränder selbst festzulegen, weil ich nach einer gewissen Vorlage arbeite... Ich schaffe einen Rahmen für eine Dokumentation, die bisher mehr schlecht als recht in MS Word umgesetzt wurde.
Gleiches gilt für das Leftskip. Der komplette Text hat einen Einzug, auf der linken Seite, sollen später erklärende Symbole erscheinen. Gibts da vllt noch ne andere Lösung? Hab zB auch eine Liste drin, die das leftskip total ignoriert und links auftaucht. 
Auch der letzte Punkt ist Vorgabe meiner Firma, Serifen haben in den Dokumentationen nichts zu suchen


----------



## Navy (27. Oktober 2008)

Für Bemerkungen am Seitenrand solltest Du besser "\marginpar" nutzen anstatt das über sie "\leftskip"-Krücke zu lösen.

Und wenn Du denjenigen erwischt, der die Verwendung von serifenloser Schrift verbrochen hat, dann zwing ihn mit Word ein 100Seiten langes Dokument mit Bildern, Tabellen, Fußnoten, Querverweisen, ein paar Formeln und lebenden Kopfzeilen zu verfassen... Vielleicht kommt er dann wieder zur Besinnung.


----------



## eXasperation (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe noch eine weitere Frage, auch im Zusammenhang mit Chaptern. In LaTeX ist es voreingestellt, dass Seiten, auf denen ein \chapter auftaucht, als Kapitelstartseiten angesehen werden und deshalb dort zB keine Kopfzeile auftaucht.... Ist es möglich auch dort die Kopfzeile anzeigen zu lassen? Ich möchte die Kopfzeile mit scrpage2 und scrheadings gestalten. Bzw, das habe ich schon


```
\chead{\includegraphics[width=1cm]{gfx/logo.png}}
\ohead{\headmark}
\ofoot{\pagemark}
\cfoot{}
```


----------



## Navy (27. Oktober 2008)

```
\pagestyle{scrheadings} \setheadsepline{0.6pt}
\setfootsepline{0.6pt} \automark[]{chapter}
\chead{\includegraphics[width=1cm]{gfx/logo.png}}
\ohead{\headmark}
\ofoot{\pagemark}
\cfoot{}
\makeatletter
\renewcommand\chapter{\if@openright\cleardoublepage\else\clearpage\fi
                    \thispagestyle{scrheadings}
                    \global\@topnum\z@
                    \@afterindentfalse
                    \secdef\@chapter\@schapter}
\makeatother
```

HTH


----------



## eXasperation (27. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank, klappt _fast_ perfekt. Kopf- und Fußzeile tauchen wie gewollt auf, Grafik ist auch drin. Allerdings fehlt die Kapitelbezeichung in der Kopfzeile. Auf normalen Seiten taucht die Kapitelbezeichung dann auf.

Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## Navy (27. Oktober 2008)

Hast Du das ganze auch 2-mal kompiliert? Hier taucht die Kapitelbezeichnung auf.


----------



## eXasperation (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja klar, ich kompilier immer 2 mal...


----------



## eXasperation (28. Oktober 2008)

Morgen!

Da ich mit if-else-Konstruktionen in LaTeX noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung habe, bin ich gestern nicht ganz durch deinen Code durchgestiegen, aber kann es sein, dass das nicht richtig funktioniert, weil ich "twoside" eingestellt habe? Ich hab des noch n bisschen durchgetestet mit neuen Seiten, auf manchen fang ich ein neues Kapitel an, auf manchen Seiten steht einfach nur Text und: Ob in der Kopfzeile die Kapitelbezeichung auftaucht oder nicht _wechselt sich ab!_ IMHO würd ich sagen, das liegt vielleicht am twoside... Bzw welche Änderungen müsste ich an meinem Code vornehmen?


----------



## Navy (28. Oktober 2008)

```
\automark[chapter]{chapter}
```


----------



## eXasperation (28. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank! 

Thread kann geschlossen werden, da die Frage des ursprünglichen Thread-Eröffners ja auch geklärt wurde  Für weitere Fragen werde ich dann einen neuen Thread aufmachen (sofern kein ähnlicher existiert)

/edit: wollte den thread als "Erledigt" markieren, geht leider nicht


----------

